# Osama bin laden



## redfoot925 (May 1, 2011)

I dont know if anyone saw the news but Osama Bin Laden is dead! The US and allies pin pointed where he was in a mansion deep in Pakastan, US troop made entry made entry got into A fire fight and killed Bin Laden!


I think a lot of people have been waiting for this day!


----------



## TortieLuver (May 1, 2011)

Obama is giving a press conference now! Fox news


----------



## Jacob (May 1, 2011)

Yes, Its All Over!
There Gonna want retaliation Now


----------



## redfoot925 (May 1, 2011)

This is huge for the US I wish I was outside the white house with everyone else now!


----------



## onarock (May 1, 2011)

Somewhere George W. Bush cries.


----------



## Jacob (May 1, 2011)

I Wish They Would Have Got IT On Tape, Osama's Assassination!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 1, 2011)

Great, next phase...................


----------



## Neal (May 1, 2011)

It's a big victory for the war on terrorism for sure...but, it's a dangerous situation to be in still...They aren't going to just go away now. God bless our troops and God bless America.


----------



## redfoot925 (May 1, 2011)

onarock said:


> Somewhere George W. Bush cries.



That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Neal (May 1, 2011)

Does this mean I can keep my shoes on at the airport now?


----------



## Angi (May 1, 2011)

Why would GWB cry? Tears of joy?


----------



## Angi (May 1, 2011)

Why would GWB cry? Tears of joy?


----------



## Balboa (May 1, 2011)

Amen.


----------



## matt41gb (May 1, 2011)

Angi said:


> Why would GWB cry? Tears of joy?



My thoughts exactly. Sounds like a typical liberal's response to me.

-Matt


----------



## dmmj (May 1, 2011)

I heard it was a special force strike, some are saying predator drone, and they have had the body for a week now, if it was a special forces strike do you think the guy who did it is ever gonna have to pay for drinks again?


----------



## Laura (May 1, 2011)

A week ago.. DNA tested.. confirmed today I guess. Retalitation worries me a bit..
I just hung the flag tonight.. 
And I must admit. when I first saw the posts on facebook. I read it twice to make sure it was Obama that was dead.. whew!


----------



## dmmj (May 1, 2011)

I have heard geraldo say " Obama" twice during his reporting. Quickly corrected of course, you, me, and the intelligence community is worried about retaliation.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 1, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I heard it was a special force strike, some are saying predator drone, and they have had the body for a week now, if it was a special forces strike do you think the guy who did it is ever gonna have to pay for drinks again?



No one will ever know who did it, mark my words!


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (May 1, 2011)

This is strictly political. Obama will run for presidency again next year...people will remember this event when voting. This war is not over..there are others to replace him. Bin laden has been only a puppet to keep this war going (Propaganda).


----------



## Fernando (May 1, 2011)

My thoughts as a Christian

Let this truth come to all men - the terrorist now knows true terror now, discovering too late that his Maker and God is a Jew. Bin Laden is dead; demons and foul spirits that fuel anti-Semitic, anti-Christ wickedness live on. Another pawn used & discarded. 

As Walter said, another will be put in his place I'm sure.


----------



## dmmj (May 1, 2011)

Look I am no fan of obama and I am sure he will use it in his political ads from now until for ever but even I don't think his act was political. Though lots of people one way or the other will childishly use it for political reasons, just read huffpo you would have thunk from the posts on there that obama went there himself and did the deed himself.


----------



## Fernando (May 1, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Look I am no fan of obama and I am sure he will use it in his political ads from now until for ever but even I don't think his act was political. Though lots of people one way or the other will childishly use it for political reasons, just read huffpo you would have thunk from the posts on there that obama went there himself and did the deed himself.



Actually, I just heard Chuck Norris came back from Pakistan...could be a hint.


----------



## dmmj (May 1, 2011)

I was waiting for the chuck jokes to start


----------



## Amber richardson (May 1, 2011)

Thanks to all


----------



## dmmj (May 2, 2011)

Who gets the 25 million dollar bounty?


----------



## dmarcus (May 2, 2011)

Angi said:


> Why would GWB cry? Tears of joy?



I agree, everyone should just be happy he is dead, and no more stupid recorded tapes...


----------



## bikerchicspain (May 2, 2011)

Guys sorry to p*** on your parade, but this is certainately not the end,
Do you not think that in these past year he has not been training someone to take over from him if he died?

Now is when the world has got to be on red alert, they will strike back, we just do not know when.

These men are willing to die for what they believe, their religion, because they will become martas, but the allies it's just a job, never will we beat them as long as they believe.

I like many others is pleased to hear of his death, but it is by no means the end of the war, if not it is only the beginning.


----------



## John (May 2, 2011)

I was on a roof working on 9/11, I looked up and saw the first tower burning, while I was watching the second exploded.A building engineer came to the roof and said to go home, New York is being attacked. Alot of people lost thier lives that day and people continue to die in the aftermath, I'm glad bin laden is dead, He needed to die, but as far as I'm concerned the only thing that has changed, is that scumbag is no longer on the earth.


----------



## pdrobber (May 2, 2011)

Happy to see you folks on the forum are actually thinking this through, unlike my facebook friends...it's all smiles and celebration over there. Yes, the fact that he's dead is wonderful, but there are other terrorist leaders and they're going to be fueled by this to want to work harder in his name. 

Yeah he's dead, but is that even justice? Considering the number of people he is responsible for killing and hurting, an instant death by gunshot (if that's what it was) sounds like he got the easy way out.


----------



## exoticsdr (May 2, 2011)

Well said, Squamata.

on unrelated note:

I'm a little confused by Dear Leader's speech

"Today, at my direction, the United States launched a targeted operation against that compound in Abbottabad, Pakistan. A small team of Americans carried out the operation with extraordinary courage and capability. No Americans were harmed. They took care to avoid civilian casualties. After a firefight, they killed Osama bin Laden and took custody of his body," President Obama said late Sunday evening.

The operation took place last week.


----------



## GBtortoises (May 2, 2011)

Hey that's great news (?)! It only took the U.S. 10 years, billions and billions of dollars, countless resources and thousands of fine young American lives to finally be able to find and kill one man. 

In my opinion, it wasn't worth all that simply for revenge. Terrorism and extremism will not stop and probably won't even miss a beat just because their poster boy is dead. 

Seems to me that all that time, money and resources could have been better used here at home. Not to mention the lives that were needlessly sacrificed in the name of a false sense of security.

Just my opinion.


----------



## turtletania (May 2, 2011)

I was really excited to hear he was killed. But now I am being bombarded with Hoax theories.... What is your opinion of this:? (Slightly graphic content)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/02/osama-bin-laden-photo-fake?CMP=twt_gu

It certainly has me thinking?


----------



## Jessicap (May 2, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> Guys sorry to p*** on your parade, but this is certainately not the end,
> Do you not think that in these past year he has not been training someone to take over from him if he died?
> 
> Now is when the world has got to be on red alert, they will strike back, we just do not know when.
> ...



I agree. This is a great day, BUT it is not over. We have sent a message that Biin Laden was only a man and that the USA conqured him, but I am sure there is someone to take his place (unless we got him too... lol) I think we will need to be on high alert for some time. Not only for whomever may try to step into Bin Ladens spot but for those who feel it was injust , or who worshiped this evil man and try to avenge his death.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 2, 2011)

I am so proud of our special forces and I am so proud of all our soldier's who enlisted even though these are very dangerous times. It might not be the end but it is a victory that deserves to be celebrated.


----------



## Angi (May 2, 2011)

I agree with Jessica and many others. It is good Bin Laden is dead, but a new chapter will soon unfold. I can only wonder, what will be their next move?

I agree with Jessica and many others. It is good Bin Laden is dead, but a new chapter will soon unfold. I can only wonder, what will be their next move?


----------



## Shelly (May 2, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I have heard geraldo say " Obama" twice during his reporting.



All that coke Geraldo did in the 70's turned his brain to mush.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 2, 2011)

turtletania said:


> I was really excited to hear he was killed. But now I am being bombarded with Hoax theories.... What is your opinion of this:? (Slightly graphic content)
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/02/osama-bin-laden-photo-fake?CMP=twt_gu
> 
> It certainly has me thinking?



That photo is fake, however, we are supposedly in possession of his dead body.

So now he is a martyr for the cause. We can be assured of stepped up activity. I know it was said in jest, but we'd better NOT relax our stance at airports. We really have to be aware and on our toes.


----------



## Tom (May 2, 2011)

I agree with John. One dead scumbag and a few of his cohorts. Now we have martyred this evil man and his name will be shouted as further atrocities occur.

Osama was evil and he needed to be removed from the earth, but I don't think we should be celebrating human death. When 9/11 happened I was aghast. I couldn't believe someone would intentionally kill thousands of innocents. When I saw the muslims celebrating in the streets I was absolutely appalled at these people for celebrating the deaths of innocent non-combatants, en masse, in the streets. Last night we saw Americans celebrating in the streets at the death of this horrible man. I found that appalling too.

Bad guys need to be killed. Evil men need to die. But I don't think it should be celebrated. It should be done quickly and concisely and revered as the grim work that it is.

My reaction is silent relief. I'm glad this horrible person is no longer planning and plotting to kill innocents. I'm thankful to the men who carried out this grim task. I'm worried about the inevitable retaliation. But I do not find this to be a time to celebrate...


----------



## Angi (May 2, 2011)

Well said Tom! But I do understand the emotion linked to the death of Bin Laden. That is why so many will celibrate. For many this is a long goal accomplished. Imagine what they must be feeling........

Well said Tom! But I do understand the emotion linked to the death of Bin Laden. That is why so many will celibrate. For many this is a long goal accomplished. Imagine what they must be feeling........


----------



## Isa (May 2, 2011)

Jessicap said:


> bikerchicspain said:
> 
> 
> > Guys sorry to p*** on your parade, but this is certainately not the end,
> ...



I agree with you... It is not over, maybe it is only the begining ... the retaliation worries me a lot!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 2, 2011)

Al Queda has been dismantled and running scared in the Tora Bora mountains and other rural area's of Pakistan for years. Bin Laden as the leader of Al Queda has been slaughtering entire Pakistani villages, enslaving women and children. Burning books and other unspeakable atrocities. His death is a symbol to the world that Al Queda is dead.


----------



## GBtortoises (May 2, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> Guys sorry to p*** on your parade, but this is certainately not the end,
> Do you not think that in these past year he has not been training someone to take over from him if he died?
> 
> Now is when the world has got to be on red alert, they will strike back, we just do not know when.
> ...



I wholeheartedly agree with Yvonne! 

I'm also not denying a bit that Bin Laden being dead is a good thing for the world in general. _But_ if anyone thinks for one minute that his death is the end of anything they're dilusional! There's plently of "Osama's" waiting in the wings to fill the void. The Middle East has never liked the U.S., never will. We have played poker time and time again with what we thought were our Middle Eastern "allies", many because we paid them to be, and time and time again we lose in the end. 

So what's it going cost to play a game of poker that we're never going to win? Just lives and money.

I say you're going to spend military lives and billions and billions of taxpayer dollars do something productive on our own borders; stop the constant influx of illegal aliens and drug trafficking by using our well trained military to do it. If you feel the need to invade a country looking for "bad guys" invade Mexico, hunt and kill the drug lords, destroy their operations. 
Positively enforce, without loopholes, that anyone coming into our country do so legally and become a productive part of our society.


----------



## Missy (May 2, 2011)

I talked to my son yesterday and he told me to be watching the news. He said it is getting really bad now where he is. He told me they all are in full gear and staying in their trucks as much as posable. The ship that they threw his body off is the ship my daughter ship. This is a good thing but it is not over, it will get really bad before it gets better.


----------



## Fernando (May 2, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> I say you're going to spend military lives and billions and billions of taxpayer dollars do something productive on our own borders; stop the constant influx of illegal aliens and drug trafficking by using our well trained military to do it. If you feel the need to invade a country looking for "bad guys" invade Mexico, hunt and kill the drug lords, destroy their operations.
> Positively enforce, without loopholes, that anyone coming into our country do so legally and become a productive part of our society.



I agree with you and I've always thought that It would be a good Idea to head South and remove the drug lords and bad government from Mexico and help so many other hurting and suffering people so close to home. 

Then someone said "Why?, It wouldn't benefit the US" (In terms of oil and what not)

There is some truth to that statement, I think. 

The government could not ignore the threat on terrorism since it was done on our turf.

But Again, If it were up to me...I'd head South and clean house.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 2, 2011)

Angi said:


> Why would GWB cry? Tears of joy?



Because he let Usama bib Laden slide away...otoh, the Bush Dynasty and House of Saud have been business partners for decades, so he may have just following orders from his Corporate Masters.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apLVd7_66ds


----------



## bikerchicspain (May 2, 2011)

The thing is guys, he has had 10 years to train someone.
Now that he is dead, he has become a martar and a hero and that will make his followers even more powerful.

ok so he was the mastermind behind the twin towers, words cannot explain how i feel about him for that, But he got what he wanted, he has ended up in the History books and he has become a hero to his followers.
Killing him has not changed anything at all, yes he got of light for what he did.
But it is not just him, people are willing to die for him whether he is dead or alive.

This is Vietnam all over again, we will never win the war, because we don't know who the enemy is,
It could be your neighbor, a kiddie at your school, the guy that delivers mail to you, we don't know.. They are not just Afganistanis, 
They are english,american, pakistanis, canadian, etc.....


----------



## DeanS (May 2, 2011)

I don't think we have anything to celebrate! I think it is good that Osama is dead, but I wish we could have gotten our hands on him...much the same way we did with Saddam Hussein! He should have been put through a tribunal and hung! I do agree that the way he went makes him a martyr to his people and his cause. And Missy has it right! It will get worse before it gets better!


----------



## Edna (May 2, 2011)

Tom said:


> I agree with John. One dead scumbag and a few of his cohorts. Now we have martyred this evil man and his name will be shouted as further atrocities occur.
> 
> Osama was evil and he needed to be removed from the earth, but I don't think we should be celebrating human death. When 9/11 happened I was aghast. I couldn't believe someone would intentionally kill thousands of innocents. When I saw the muslims celebrating in the streets I was absolutely appalled at these people for celebrating the deaths of innocent non-combatants, en masse, in the streets. Last night we saw Americans celebrating in the streets at the death of this horrible man. I found that appalling too.
> 
> ...



Thank you Tom for words of reason. I worry that in our pursuit of our enemies, whatever or whoever they might be, we risk losing our own humanity. I see it right now in the comments of my FB friends and here on the forum.


----------



## onarock (May 2, 2011)

Scary...the other side of the coin.



FernandoM said:


> My thoughts as a Christian
> 
> Let this truth come to all men - the terrorist now knows true terror now, discovering too late that his Maker and God is a Jew. Bin Laden is dead; demons and foul spirits that fuel anti-Semitic, anti-Christ wickedness live on. Another pawn used & discarded.
> 
> As Walter said, another will be put in his place I'm sure.


----------



## african cake queen (May 2, 2011)

Neal said:


> It's a big victory for the war on terrorism for sure...but, it's a dangerous situation to be in still...They aren't going to just go away now. God bless our troops and God bless America.



i agree with what you said! lindy


----------



## dmmj (May 2, 2011)

People have been arguing over who gets credit, I have seen a lot of different people mentioned, but I think steve jobs should get the credit. we all know usama had an iphone and he was tracking him like all the other clients.


----------



## GBtortoises (May 2, 2011)

Aww man, I thought credit should go to Al Gore! After all, he did invent the internet.


----------



## terryo (May 2, 2011)

Edna said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with John. One dead scumbag and a few of his cohorts. Now we have martyred this evil man and his name will be shouted as further atrocities occur.
> ...



I absolutely agree with you Tom, and Edna. That is exactly how I feel. Tom, I am going to quote your post to my grandson tomorrow, as he is asking so many questions, and I think that is the best answer I could give him. 
Today in Manhattan, the drinks were flowing freely in clubs, and people were actually dancing with joy. My son was working there and said it was almost like when the Yankees won without the parade. I fear retaliation will be coming soon.


----------



## Angi (May 2, 2011)

Hmmm....I wonder if he was really able to train anyone to take his place? From what I understand he was in that Mansion/ compound for five years. Also so many of his men have been killed. I don't know, I think we will have to wait to see what happends,
Do you think he deserved the barial he got? Keeping with his religous tradition, I guess it shows that our military are respectful of other cultures. Maybe they are hoping to catch dive teams looking for the body. I don't really know what to make of it. Thoughts?

Hmmm....I wonder if he was really able to train anyone to take his place? From what I understand he was in that Mansion/ compound for five years. Also so many of his men have been killed. I don't know, I think we will have to wait to see what happends,
Do you think he deserved the barial he got? Keeping with his religous tradition, I guess it shows that our military are respectful of other cultures. Maybe they are hoping to catch dive teams looking for the body. I don't really know what to make of it. Thoughts?


----------



## bikerchicspain (May 3, 2011)

Angi said:


> Hmmm....I wonder if he was really able to train anyone to take his place? From what I understand he was in that Mansion/ compound for five years. Also so many of his men have been killed. I don't know, I think we will have to wait to see what happends,
> Do you think he deserved the barial he got? Keeping with his religous tradition, I guess it shows that our military are respectful of other cultures. Maybe they are hoping to catch dive teams looking for the body. I don't really know what to make of it. Thoughts?
> 
> Hmmm....I wonder if he was really able to train anyone to take his place? From what I understand he was in that Mansion/ compound for five years. Also so many of his men have been killed. I don't know, I think we will have to wait to see what happends,
> Do you think he deserved the barial he got? Keeping with his religous tradition, I guess it shows that our military are respectful of other cultures. Maybe they are hoping to catch dive teams looking for the body. I don't really know what to make of it. Thoughts?





Or was it really him? Has anyone seen his body? how do we know its not a cover up? we dont and we may never will,

Why bury him at sea? not all afghans or arabs live next to the sea,

I just find it highly strange that here we are searching the world for this one man for 10 years and when they find him they shoot him and bury him before showing him of to the American people, 
I don't know its just something that is not quite right and i cant put my finger on it.
Sorry i dont mean to offend anyone or to belittle the fact that he murdered thousands,it just seem strange.


----------



## DocNezzy (May 3, 2011)

Angi said:


> Hmmm....I wonder if he was really able to train anyone to take his place? From what I understand he was in that Mansion/ compound for five years. Also so many of his men have been killed. I don't know, I think we will have to wait to see what happends,
> Do you think he deserved the barial he got? Keeping with his religous tradition, I guess it shows that our military are respectful of other cultures. Maybe they are hoping to catch dive teams looking for the body. I don't really know what to make of it. Thoughts?





You say other cultures like there are no muslims in our armed forces. I have served in twice in Iraq along side people of all colors, creeds, religions, and ethical beliefs. That is what makes us great. America is a mixture of all cultures. Too many people view Islam and Islamic Radicals as the same thing. They are not! Why doesn't anybody group Christians and Christian Radicals into the same grouping, like the people who bomb abortion clinics. So many Americans have such a one sided view of things. That's one of the problems. Just my opinion!


----------



## Isa (May 3, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm....I wonder if he was really able to train anyone to take his place? From what I understand he was in that Mansion/ compound for five years. Also so many of his men have been killed. I don't know, I think we will have to wait to see what happends,
> ...





I was wondering the same thing! I find it is kind of strange that they did not show it to the world before putting him in a sea... and why putting him at sea right away, before announcing it?! I do not want to think about that but maybe it was not him or something?!


----------



## african cake queen (May 3, 2011)

Tortuga_terrestre said:


> This is strictly political. Obama will run for presidency again next year...people will remember this event when voting. This war is not over..there are others to replace him. Bin laden has been only a puppet to keep this war going (Propaganda).



i agree!


----------



## Neal (May 3, 2011)

Angi said:


> Do you think he deserved the barial he got? Keeping with his religous tradition, I guess it shows that our military are respectful of other cultures. Maybe they are hoping to catch dive teams looking for the body. I don't really know what to make of it. Thoughts?



I don't know much about the muslim culture, but I don't think being carried on a US ship and dumped into the ocean is a "proper" burial for someone like Osama with so much hate against the US.

There are pictures, I'm sure they will be released sooner or later...I think some people need to see them. After all, we watched the deaths of some 3,000 people on our own soil because of him. We all have friends and family who have served and died in the wars on terrorism, it would help with closure for a lot of people...just my opinion.


----------



## Angi (May 3, 2011)

Wow I guess my wording didn't come across right. I do realize there are muslims in our armed forces. They cleansed and prepared his body in the proprer Muslim fashion. I was just pondering a few thought I had. Things I can't answer. I don't know any muslims. There for I have not seen a peaceful side to the muslim people. I have only seen the ones on the news who hate us and want us all dead. As for the Christian radicals I see on the news (I have never met one) I think they are nuts and are NOT obeying the Bible. Sadly we have nuts in every group. I have not read the Koran (sp?) Tony maybe you have. But I have heard that it says to kill all non Muslims, is that correct? If so they are not very peaceful. Oh and some people do group all Christians together. I have heard several people do this, but most people in the U.S. know at least a few good Christians.
Tony~Being a person that has actually met muslims in the Armed Forces maybe you could tell us a little about these people you served with. How did they feel about OBL? How did they feel about invading countries that were mostly muslim? I would love to hear anything you learned about this group of peple I have never had a chance to meet. I have met and know many people from the middle east contries, but none are muslim.


----------



## Shelly (May 3, 2011)

Radical Muslims and radical Christians and radical Jews have much more in common than any of them would care to admit.


----------



## Angi (May 3, 2011)

I agree with Shelly , radicals are radicals in any group, culture or religion. I have to say Shelly I have never seen a radical Jew on the news. Have you? They seem very peaceful.


----------



## Angi (May 3, 2011)

I agree with Shelly , radicals are radicals in any group, culture or religion. I have to say Shelly I have never seen a radical Jew on the news. Have you? They seem very peaceful.


----------



## harris (May 3, 2011)

Angi said:


> I agree with Shelly , radicals are radicals in any group, culture or religion. I have to say Shelly I have never seen a radical Jew on the news. Have you? They seem very peaceful.



I'll give you fifty dollars if you stop double posting.


----------



## Angi (May 3, 2011)

I do not want to double post and would stop it I knew how. I apologize to everyone that finds it annoying. I am very annoyed by it also. If you can tell me how to get my computer to stop doing it I will gladly fix the problem. This does not happen to me with any other site just TFO.

I do not want to double post and would stop it I knew how. I apologize to everyone that finds it annoying. I am very annoyed by it also. If you can tell me how to get my computer to stop doing it I will gladly fix the problem. This does not happen to me with any other site just TFO.


----------



## Edna (May 3, 2011)

Whenever you get it figured out, make sure you collect that $50. The offer is in writing, after all.


----------



## Angi (May 3, 2011)

If I could figure it out I would do it for free  

If I could figure it out I would do it for free


----------



## terryo (May 3, 2011)

When my son came home from college for Spring break, he asked if he could bring his friend to stay with us as everyone was leaving the frat house and this kid would be alone. Of course I said yes. I never asked what nationality or Religion he was, and he never offered this information as he felt it wouldn't be important to us, and he was right. He was Muslim, and I honestly forgot what nationality he said he was. Sweet, polite, respectful, and very appreciative of us letting him stay with us. He asked if he could go to mass with us on Sunday. He told me this is a bad time to be a Muslim, as people can be cruel. The following week, my son told me he met a girl and he really liked her. Yup...she's a Muslim. She came for a weekend, and was very sweet, and I really liked her a lot. But sadly, not for my son. NOT because she is Muslim, but only because I am a traditional Catholic, and would want him to end up with a Catholic. My son told me that when you go to college, there is such a diversity of people there, that you stop looking at race and Religion, and just look at the person. It must be the same if you are in service.


----------



## dmmj (May 3, 2011)

terryo said:


> When my son came home from college for Spring break, he asked if he could bring his friend to stay with us as everyone was leaving the frat house and this kid would be alone. Of course I said yes. I never asked what nationality or Religion he was, and he never offered this information as he felt it wouldn't be important to us, and he was right. He was Muslim, and I honestly forgot what nationality he said he was. Sweet, polite, respectful, and very appreciative of us letting him stay with us. He asked if he could go to mass with us on Sunday. He told me this is a bad time to be a Muslim, as people can be cruel. The following week, my son told me he met a girl and he really liked her. Yup...she's a Muslim. She came for a weekend, and was very sweet, and I really liked her a lot. But sadly, not for my son. NOT because she is Muslim, but only because I am a traditional Catholic, and would want him to end up with a Catholic. My son told me that when you go to college, there is such a diversity of people there, that you stop looking at race and Religion, and just look at the person. It must be the same if you are in service.



So I have to ask what happens if you son decides one day to marry outside of the faith? Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## terryo (May 3, 2011)

OT......I would be very sad David, but is he is happy with his choice, and she is good to him, then there is nothing I can or would do about it......just accept it, and be happy for him. Out of 5 son's so far only one married outside of the faith...a baptist. I love her dearly, and she is the best person for him.


----------



## Shelly (May 3, 2011)

Angi said:


> I agree with Shelly , radicals are radicals in any group, culture or religion. I have to say Shelly I have never seen a radical Jew on the news. Have you? They seem very peaceful.



Wow. Do you not know that Israel is essentially run by ultra orthodox Jews? The very same Jews that are exempt from military service because of their ultra Orthodox beliefs? (They aren't allowed to do ANYTHING on the sabbath, making them unfit for service) http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=20020724&slug=exempt24
There is a huge divide in Israel between moderate/secular Jews, and the ultra orthodox that run the show. All those settlers building new buildings on disputed land in the Israel/Palestine area are all ultra orthodox, and all the hardline, right wing politicians in Israel look to them as their base. The divide is most evident in Tel Aviv, which is a largely secular city.
While their treatment of women is generally better than in Arab/Muslim countries, they are still considered second hand citizens, who's place is in the home, who have to cover their heads at all times, who bear 10 kids and never work outside of the home.
Ultra Orthodox Jews receive a government stipend not available to other citizens as well. http://www.theworld.org/2010/10/welfare-support-for-israels-ultra-orthodox-jews/
If not for the influence of the ultra orthodox in Israel, the Palestinian situation would have been resolved years ago. It is their insistence on settling in formerly Arab territories that is the stumbling block that is one of the biggest issues, if not THE biggest issue preventing a peace deal.


----------



## Angi (May 3, 2011)

I have to admit that I do not know much about the politics in Isreal. I knew there was a land dispute between Isreal and Palestine, but it is not something I have kept up with. Sadly there are a lot of countries that treat women as second hand citizens. It was not that long ago that the U.S. treated women poorly and with little respect also. I
will read up on the subject when I get a chance. So now I guess you have proven to me that EVERY group has some radicals.

On another note I knew a gal that was a serogate (not something I would ever do, I hate pregnancy) for a family in Isreal and when I told her I would be afraid to send a child there she said it was less dangerous than the U.S. I thought that odd, but I have not been there so couldn't really judge for myself.


----------



## exoticsdr (May 3, 2011)

matt41gb said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> > Why would GWB cry? Tears of joy?
> ...





Shelly said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Shelly , radicals are radicals in any group, culture or religion. I have to say Shelly I have never seen a radical Jew on the news. Have you? They seem very peaceful.
> ...



Wow!, can you elighten us on how the territories became former Arab territories?


----------



## onarock (May 3, 2011)

Because the Bush's and the bin Laden's have a long history between them as friends and business partners thats why. A little history lesson for ya Matt.

In 1978 George bush and Osama bin Ladens brother Salem started Arbusto Energy Oil in Texas

Several bin Laden family members invested millions in The Carlyle Group, a private global equity firm based in Washington, DC. The company's senior advisor was Bush's father, former President George H.W. Bush. After news of the bin Laden-Bush connection became public, the elder Bush stepped down from Carlyle. 

Interestingly, on Sept. 11, 2001, members of the Carlyle Group - including Bush senior, and his former secretary of state, James Baker - were meeting at the Ritz Carlton Hotel in Washington, D.C., along with Shafiq bin Laden, another one of Osama bin Laden's brothers. 

While all flights were halted following the terrorist attacks, there was one exception made: The White House authorized planes to pick up 140 Saudi nationals, including 24 members of the bin Laden family, living in various cities in the U.S. to bring them back to Saudi Arabia, where they would be safe. They were never interrogated. 

Oh and Matt, the word you meant to use was Patriot not Liberal. 



matt41gb said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> > Why would GWB cry? Tears of joy?
> ...


----------



## Fernando (May 3, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> matt41gb said:
> 
> 
> > Angi said:
> ...



Please, pray tell. Has it ALWAYS been Arab territory?


----------



## onarock (May 3, 2011)

Is there an echo?


----------



## John (May 4, 2011)

Wow now this is getting interesting, We have it all here conspiracy, racism, religon bashing, keep it going lets see who some of you really are.


----------



## DocNezzy (May 4, 2011)

Always an instigator squamata!


----------



## John (May 4, 2011)

DocNezzy said:


> Always an instigator squamata!



Thank you


----------



## bikerchicspain (May 4, 2011)

squamata said:


> Wow now this is getting interesting, We have it all here conspiracy, racism, religon bashing, keep it going lets see who some of you really are.



You remind me of an old lady spying behind her net curtains to get all the gossip..

We have all people from walks of life on here but i do not find it appropriate to airs ones religious status or racism,
On here we are all equal:shy:

But you know im right about osama and the burial


----------



## Angi (May 4, 2011)

Just for the record if any thing I said came across as racist or bashing another race or culture it was unintended. I am NOT a racist. I may not agree with other religions, but I do not bash them. I do not like radical of any type.


Just for the record if any thing I said came across as racist or bashing another race or culture it was unintended. I am NOT a racist. I may not agree with other religions, but I do not bash them. I do not like radical of any type.


----------



## bikerchicspain (May 4, 2011)

Angi said:


> Just for the record if any thing I said came across as racist or bashing another race or culture it was unintended. I am NOT a racist. I may not agree with other religions, but I do not bash them. I do not like radical of any type.
> 
> 
> Just for the record if any thing I said came across as racist or bashing another race or culture it was unintended. I am NOT a racist. I may not agree with other religions, but I do not bash them. I do not like radical of any type.




We are only teasing you.


----------



## Fernando (May 4, 2011)

If this


onarock said:


> Is there an echo?



If this is referring to my post. Read it again... slowly.


----------



## Angi (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Yvonne. I just wanted to make that clear  

Thanks Yvonne. I just wanted to make that clear


----------



## Fernando (May 4, 2011)

I'm not posting here to argue with anyone because I don't usually post on off topic stuff here. I'm just curious to know how it should be so easy for the Israel nation just to agree with the demands. I would like to know his theory on this matter a little more in detail. If this isn't the place and you guys don't feel comfortable with it. You can delete my posts. 

Thanks.


----------



## onarock (May 4, 2011)

Shelly has been thourough in his posts on this. You cant just answer Docs question without giving some history, the answers arent black and white. Maybe with all your knowledge on Jewish and Christian Mythology you could enlighten us.



FernandoM said:


> If this
> 
> 
> onarock said:
> ...


----------



## Fernando (May 4, 2011)

Exoticsdr asked a question. I just asked another to Shellys last paragraph. It was not in response to exoticsdr's question. Simple question out of curiousity.

onarock you seem to have a lot of Anger towards people in this forum when it comes to tortoise's and any off topic discussion from my witness. These are reason's I don't post to debatable threads. I didn't mean to get a rise out of you. For that I'm sorry. 

From your post I don't think you would be interested in learning about my faith but rather, you would love to start another debate. That's okay. Onarock wins. 

My job is simply this (Matthew 28:18-20) You can read it. If not that's okay too. 

"the answers arent black and white. Maybe with all your knowledge on Jewish and Christian Mythology you could enlighten us."


----------



## onarock (May 4, 2011)

Ha! I should have put a disclaimer next to my post, but my original "is there and echo" was a poke of fun aimed towards Angi with all her double posting (not her fault), but since you took it on yourself with your read it again.... slowly comment, I thought I would take a stab at it. No harm


----------



## Angi (May 4, 2011)

Do I need to buy a new computer?! I guessI will have to ask my husband for help.....I hate to do that because he doesn't understand my lack of computer understanding or my love for torts. Ugh....I promise to have him look at the problem. If he can't fix it I will just have to live with it. Could we maybe change my time spent of the forum to something like 2 hours before he sees it LOL!

Do I need to buy a new computer?! I guessI will have to ask my husband for help.....I hate to do that because he doesn't understand my lack of computer understanding or my love for torts. Ugh....I promise to have him look at the problem. If he can't fix it I will just have to live with it. Could we maybe change my time spent of the forum to something like 2 hours before he sees it LOL!


----------



## Neal (May 4, 2011)

When you click "Post Reply" do you double click it, or just click it once? That's probably not it, but just a thought.


----------



## harris (May 4, 2011)

Neal said:


> When you click "Post Reply" do you double click it, or just click it once? That's probably not it, but just a thought.



OR, are you typing in a reply without clicking "new reply" and just clicking "post reply"? I know it would double me up when I did that. I wasn't trying to sound harsh with my fifty dollar comment.It's actually kinda cute cause it only happens to you!


----------



## John (May 4, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> squamata said:
> 
> 
> > Wow now this is getting interesting, We have it all here conspiracy, racism, religon bashing, keep it going lets see who some of you really are.
> ...



I am old but I can assure you I ain't no lady.............


----------



## exoticsdr (May 4, 2011)

Actually, he's not answered my question at all, unless I missed the post.



onarock said:


> Shelly has been thourough in his posts on this. You cant just answer Docs question without giving some history, the answers arent black and white. Maybe with all your knowledge on Jewish and Christian Mythology you could enlighten us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John (May 4, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> Actually, he's not answered my question at all, unless I missed the post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Angi (May 4, 2011)

I just click once and sometimes it repeats in one post and other time it completly reposts, But if you post something twice on accident the program will tell you you already posted that. That is what started happening first, now everything I post comes up twice It started right after I got a new computer and keyboard, but it doesn't happen anywhere else.

I just click once and sometimes it repeats in one post and other time it completly reposts, But if you post something twice on accident the program will tell you you already posted that. That is what started happening first, now everything I post comes up twice It started right after I got a new computer and keyboard, but it doesn't happen anywhere else.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 5, 2011)

Isa said:


> I was wondering the same thing! I find it is kind of strange that they did not show it to the world before putting him in a sea... and why putting him at sea right away, before announcing it?! I do not want to think about that but maybe it was not him or something?!



It does bring a lot of questions up...it's a common thing for dictators and such to have "doubles" for just such purposes...


----------



## dmmj (May 5, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering the same thing! I find it is kind of strange that they did not show it to the world before putting him in a sea... and why putting him at sea right away, before announcing it?! I do not want to think about that but maybe it was not him or something?!
> ...


Remember how many Hussein doubles there were? I wonder what a gig like that pays?


----------



## francism (May 6, 2011)

A Pakistani man unwittingly blogged about the raid that killed Osama bin Laden, and has become an overnight sensation as a result. Complaining about a helicopter on Twitter has made Sohaib Athar, a resident of Abbottobad, a famous male. I read this here: Man unknowingly bemoans Bin Laden raid on Twitter.


----------



## Isa (May 6, 2011)

That is what I am thinking about Terry and DMMJ... Sadam had a lot of doubles... But now that he said it, the president Obama has a point, showing his picture would be very very risky and dangerous... The terrorists would go crazy. Any thoughts?


----------



## Angi (May 6, 2011)

They did DNA test to prove it was him.


----------



## Angi (May 6, 2011)

They did DNA test to prove it was him.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 6, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Isa said:
> ...



No idea, but the retirement plan is just awful! 



Isa said:


> That is what I am thinking about Terry and DMMJ... Sadam had a lot of doubles... But now that he said it, the president Obama has a point, showing his picture would be very very risky and dangerous... The terrorists would go crazy. Any thoughts?



Agreed that we needn't fan any more flames...we need to get our troops out of the Middle East and just count this as a loss.



Angi said:


> They did DNA test to prove it was him.



You're assuming that the truth has been told...this time. 

In truth, the only people who'll ever know the truth can't be trusted 100%...


----------

